
The Cringely 2010 (Not in Silicon Valley) Startup Tour - bgraves
http://www.cringely.com/2010/02/the-cringely-2010-not-in-silicon-valley-startup-tour/
======
jolie
This looks really cool. ReadWriteWeb has been doing a series focusing on
startup communities outside the Valley, too. Here's the first one I wrote, on
Boulder: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2009/07/startup-video-
neve...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2009/07/startup-video-never-mind-
the-v.php)

All the other related posts from different cities are linked to in that post.
We interviewed a TON of companies for the series, might be some good ideas for
Cringely in there.

------
rfreytag
Cringely hints around that the government should try and encourage
startups...please no!

They'll just foul it up with some pork-barrel spending plan. Keep the
government far away from startups! Unless of course they're going to require
almost no paperwork.

